
Facebook vanity URLs coming this Friday - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/internet/69063/facebook-vanity-urls-coming-friday
======
ak8866
Why is it such a big deal? It's a just user name. I don't get why it's such an
important thing.

It's only a proof of incompetency when Facebook was built 5 years ago!

~~~
sansoon14
It definitely shows some incompetency - but it might be just another marketing
plot to get Facebook on every site's front page for a few days!

------
TrevorJ
This is pertinent not only on a personal brand level (Human readable URLs
suitable for business cards), but it's also a good thing for startups stay on
top of if they have a business page. You will certainly want to claim your
company name if only to disallow it to be grabbed by somebody else.

